# Impotence and the Saddle (References to penis.)



## Kookas (30 Jan 2013)

Sometimes after a ride, I get a pretty bad burning sensation in the tip of my penis. I'm thinking it's poor design on the saddle's part - anyone had a similar issue and solved it? Last thing I want is erectile dysfunction. I'm thinking a cut-out saddle might help, but no idea. It might just move the pressure into other places and make it worse.

Obviously depends on how well bestowed you are, but any ideas are welcome.


----------



## MattHB (30 Jan 2013)

It's more likely that the saddle is tipped up too much at the front. Are you able to post a side on shot of the bike?


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Jan 2013)

I used to experience numbness, so took some advice on here (from ColinJ I think) and tilted the nose down a couple of degrees. Hey presto, no more numbness. I doubt the size of your willy plays a part, but weight does, so it is more likely with heavier riders.


----------



## Kies (30 Jan 2013)

Try adjusting the angle of the saddle. Just a degree or two might help. If not,then try another saddle with a groove or cut out as you suggested


----------



## Hitchington (30 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> It's more likely that the saddle is tipped up too much at the front. Are you able to post a side on shot of the bike?


I'm glad you stipulated the photo needed to be of the bike.


----------



## User19783 (30 Jan 2013)

Hi, 
Ive been cycling for years, never had any problems, 
but all my bikes have brooks saddles, and there tip down at the front slightly.
Another thing, do you use clean padded shorts?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Jan 2013)

Plastic underwear can cause friction burns a bit like acrylic shirts rubbing the nipples sore.


----------



## snorri (30 Jan 2013)

Make sure your weight is on your sit bones, and not between your legs.
Sitting on your bike saddle should not feel the same as sitting astride a scaffolding pole for example!


----------



## Kookas (30 Jan 2013)

I am 14 stone, so pretty heavy. Mostly because of my height and build.

This is the best photo i could get. The saddle as a whole does seem level, but it has a shape that means it rises near the front (why??).

I just adjusted it slightly to make it properly level. Hopefully problem solved, otherwise I'll need a new saddle.

I have been considering getting padded boxers for comfort actually. Thing is that I want to preserve being able to ride in the same stuff I wear for the day on my commute, and save any Lycra for the proper leisure rides.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2013)

Kookas google smp saddles and read the blurb, just about to treat myself to a lite 209 saddle after a 3 week test


----------



## jim55 (30 Jan 2013)

yeah ,defo try a saddle with a cutout ,i had the same ,i had the numb gooch syndrome and after being on the bike it took ages to go away and it made me question bike riding as app its quite common amongst those who spend a lot of time in the saddle ,but get the right saddle and itl b fine ,one thing to do is (as said above )make sure your putting any weight through your sit bones ,NOT the perineum ,I push myself back on the saddle and it feels as if your sitting quite far back ,but its the position to aim for in gen


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Jan 2013)

Kookas said:


> I am 14 stone, so pretty heavy.


and pretty deluded you lightweight!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I used to experience numbness, so took some advice on here (from ColinJ I think) and tilted the nose down a couple of degrees. Hey presto, no more numbness. I doubt the size of your willy plays a part, but weight does, so it is more likely with heavier riders.


Glad to be of service! 

Another thing which is important is to get the saddle's fore-aft position right. I have Fizik Ariones on 2 of my 3 bikes but bought a Specialized cut-out type for the 3rd one (because it was going for a bargain price in the LBS and I fancied seeing if the cut-out made much difference). I made the mistake of setting it up the way I do the Ariones but the saddles are different lengths and shapes. The result was that I was sitting too far forward on the new saddle and it was extremely uncomfortable. The narrower part of the front of the saddle was forcing it way up into where you don't want a saddle forcing! After that, I moved the saddle forward by almost 1 cm and my sit bones started taking the weight again (as they should) and there were no more problems!


----------



## MattHB (30 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> and pretty deluded you lightweight!


This!! 14st is not heavy...


----------



## Kies (30 Jan 2013)

I always found the Triban saddle very uncomfortable. Changed it immediately and never looked back (or down!)


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2013)

Get a new saddle ! The saddle on the Triban is cheap tat like mentioned above.

Quite important bits of kits. IMHO the cut outs don't make much difference if the saddle is right for you. I find flatter saddles best - i.e. left/right is flat so my sit bones contact the saddle, not your soft bits.

Oh, and don't get a padded gel saddle - these are terrible.


----------



## Crackle (31 Jan 2013)

Change saddles, it can make a profound difference but, a word of warning, it can take a while to find a saddle that suits.

That Triban saddle actually looks to be nose down but it also looks to be uncomfortable too!

A cheap one to try, which a lot of people get on with is the Charge Spoon, no cutout but good for runs of 40 miles or so for me before it gets a bit uncomfortable. Another one is the specialized Toupe, very good saddle, minimum padding, cutout and different widths to accommodate different shaped posteriors and sit bone widths. A lot of people swear by Brooks but then again, a lot of people swear at them, so it's a risky choice.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Oh, and don't get a padded gel saddle - these are terrible.


I would definitely second that - I tried one once and it was horrid, resulting in a bad case of _cyclist's cleft_!


----------



## Kookas (31 Jan 2013)

After adjustment - tilted forwards a couple of clicks, moved forward as much as poss. with the rail mounted light there - no problems today. I'm hopeful.

Does seem like a new saddle might still be in order, but I've already spent all the money that was supposed to go on a wheelset but actually went on lighting and a water bottle. Ay.

As for gel, I used to have one on my MTB. No real issues, but no real benefits either.


----------



## billy1561 (31 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> This!! 14st is not heavy...


About the same as my right leg....


----------



## Twilkes (31 Jan 2013)

Kookas said:


> Sometimes after a ride, I get a pretty bad burning sensation in the tip of my penis.


 
There's lots of good advice in this thread, but have you checked that it's not just getting caught in the spokes?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> II doubt the size of your willy plays a part, but weight does, .


 
Never heard of anyone weighing thier willy but hey ho!


----------



## ayceejay (1 Feb 2013)

I just had a thought that may or may not be relevant to this question. Thrush is a female bacterial condition that thrives in damp conditions, men can get a similar type of infection (balitinitus)which is very uncomfortable and stings like hell. Is it possible that this is a hygiene problem?


----------



## Kookas (4 Feb 2013)

ayceejay said:


> I just had a thought that may or may not be relevant to this question. Thrush is a female bacterial condition that thrives in damp conditions, men can get a similar type of infection (balitinitus)which is very uncomfortable and stings like hell. Is it possible that this is a hygiene problem?



Doubt it. It only happened after a ride, never after just walking, sitting etc. Anyway, it hasn't happened since, so I'm good.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Feb 2013)

Have you measured the length...of the saddle?

The one on the Triban looks to have a long nose, a stubbier shaped saddle might be better.


----------

